# Clark Lake



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

Got word that trout are stocked at Clark Lake today (24 Mar 17). Anyone got any info on this lake? Was thinking of taking a ride out there today to check it out. I've heard its pretty shallow. Would this be a wasted trip? Do you guys prefer any other places in southwest ohio for a quick trip today with an 11yr old. 

Also looking for a place that has some nice size bluegills that bite often....the kid loves catching anything so I like to have somewhere that I can assure he'll get some hooks in.

Thanks for any info you would choose to share!
Terry


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be headed up there this afternoon early with my 9 year old. Trout should be biting ... we use waxworms and small Bobber ! Should be a beautiful day.


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply...yes, amazing day (weather-wise)!!! Good luck to you and the little one!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Interested to hear a report. We'll be in the area tomorrow and planning on seeing if there's any trout left over


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Interested to hear a report. We'll be in the area tomorrow and planning on seeing if there's any trout left over


I'll be sure to let you the thread know how it goes...planning on being there around 2:30pm


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Water is muddy ... seeing a few fish caught. KL1100 put one in the bucket few mins ago ...

Seems like some drama unfolding by the boat dock...screaming and yelling perhaps a fight coming LOL


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Watched 3 guys leave with limits ... fishing close to bank.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

yup a popeye,wax worm and a small float 3 feet out...vertical to the bank....Did they have any size Matt?


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

We caught 2 quick with corn on the bottom close to shore on Friday around 3pm...then kinda went dry. Saw a lot of folks with 4 or 5. My first time there, was pretty busy the entire time we were there. 
Was wondering what else is caught there...didn't see any type of panfish at all, which seems odd...anytime I don't even see a bluegill...doesn't seem to be very kid friendly.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

There is bluegill,channel cat,bullhead cat in there.Thats what I have caught mostly out there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice crappie in there too if you know where to look; I've seen stringers of 10-12 inchers. Fantastic bullhead lake. Plentiful carp. 

At one time back in the day this was the primo LM Bass public lake around. We caught several really, really nice bass in there. But that was in the late 80's up to early 90's. Bass fishery stinks there now


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bull heads are mostly gone now and when i castnet for shad there i get loads of 4-6" stunted crappies ive never seen a good one from there but assume during spawn the adults are in close


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

I've seen good stringers of catfish and crappie, some good bass, but I think this is a lake where there's a small number of "fishermen" that hammer the heck out of it, like it was a birthright. Lake's small enough that it matters...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hortance has it right. Handful of long-time locals kill that place.

There are two guys that use a flat bottom 10-12 ft boat. The one has a mechanical arm. These guys can produce stringers of fish from Clark Lake that draw attention from anglers anywhere in the state. I'll admit it has been maybe 5 years since I was regularly out there, but I've seen these two with numerous stringers of tremendous crappie over the years. Folks that have fished Clark for years wouldn't believe the fish were caught there - but they are. They were even kind enough to give me some tips. Back when I still had my small boat I could put together nice crappie stringers. I just was never that interested because I didn't eat fish out of Clark - I prefer colder water crappie and it is just too shallow and warms too fast. I don't start fishing until May.

I'll give a tip on the crappie - you need a boat and no it isn't out in the center at the sunken trees in the deeper water. Look for 5-6.5 ft of water in the rear where the creek channel is still present. The muddy channel is oh so subtle but it is there. There you will find the large crappie in the lake year round. Let the others beat the shore and the deep middle hole.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

I saw a giant flathead caught from the spillway a few years ago


----------



## Caleb Beard (May 4, 2017)

tlh235 said:


> Got word that trout are stocked at Clark Lake today (24 Mar 17). Anyone got any info on this lake? Was thinking of taking a ride out there today to check it out. I've heard its pretty shallow. Would this be a wasted trip? Do you guys prefer any other places in southwest ohio for a quick trip today with an 11yr old.
> 
> Also looking for a place that has some nice size bluegills that bite often....the kid loves catching anything so I like to have somewhere that I can assure he'll get some hooks in.
> 
> ...


----------

